# pickens 3/2/2011



## robnang (Apr 19, 2010)

Arrived at pickens around 9:30am thurs and caught three sheepies with in an hr. The wind was howling around 20 knots.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not seeing your pic, just a red X, but thanks for the report and welcome to the forum.


----------



## robnang (Apr 19, 2010)

*"red x"*

Sorry bout that hopefuly image will appear now.


----------

